# wireless card net-install



## DemoDoG (Dec 2, 2008)

I am trying to do a network install on my laptop. I downloaded the boot-only cd of 7.1-BETA2.

My wireless network card is identified in boot. But when I try to configure network in sysinstall for ftp install it cant find any networks.

I know its hard with wireless but is it possible somehow to do an ifconfig or something during boot/installation? Or do I have to take the whole cd and install from cd instead and then do the ifconfig settings?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it'll be easier just to get the regular install disk (only the first one), do a mini install and go from there. 
That's how I usually do it, even wired.


----------



## DemoDoG (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah I guess so.
is this needed:
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"

in 7.1 or is it default loaded in GENERIC these days?


----------

